# I keep daydreaming...



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

I daydream and picture myself falling down to my knees, crying of joy and relief and saying to my family that my DR is gone and that this nightmare is over.

I really can't wait for that day.

I can't take this anymore.

I'm breaking and falling apart more and more everyday.

All I can do is hope and dream.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I totally relate to that. I pray that day comes soon for us all. *hugs*


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

i have envisioned that day since night i smoked that joint. I just want to feel alive and sober again. I want to feel like me and have this massive party of everyone I know and live it up. I wanna live my life for others because now I know what hell really is. I just want to enjoy the sun shining on my face. i want to put to use all this damn wisdom I've accumulated over the last 4 years.....one day.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeah, I often imagine myself screaming of joy and with tears in my eyes because I just feel the way I did before... I see myself jumping into my mother's arms, shouting: "MUM, it is gone, I am fine again!!!"

This seems so so far away


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> Yeah, I often imagine myself screaming of joy and with tears in my eyes because I just feel the way I did before... I see myself jumping into my mother's arms, shouting: "MUM, it is gone, I am fine again!!!"
> 
> This seems so so far away


It might not be as far as you think. And I don't think you will even know it is gone until weeks later because you will have forgotten about it. You will be too busy with other things to even think about it again.


----------



## grehan88 (Dec 24, 2010)

we dont even realise when were better because we have completely forgotton about it, we have packed in so much living that we no longer linger on the subject..........trust me i know this, 5 years ago i had bad dp for about a year and it eventually went cause i was keeping myself busy constantly! the only reason why it came back to me this time is because last time i didnt know what d hell it was and had no knowledge on the subject! trust me guys no matter how debilitating this shit is we will get through it eventually by changing our attitude and lifestyle! its only temporary!


----------



## Melissa_Z (Sep 29, 2010)

grehan88 said:


> we dont even realise when were better because we have completely forgotton about it, we have packed in so much living that we no longer linger on the subject..........trust me i know this, 5 years ago i had bad dp for about a year and it eventually went cause i was keeping myself busy constantly! the only reason why it came back to me this time is because last time i didnt know what d hell it was and had no knowledge on the subject! trust me guys no matter how debilitating this shit is we will get through it eventually by changing our attitude and lifestyle! its only temporary!


Whoops I meant to press the positive Symbol lol

How long after did your DP come back after it left?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

snowcat3030 said:


> It might not be as far as you think. And I don't think you will even know it is gone until weeks later because you will have forgotten about it. You will be too busy with other things to even think about it again.


Not true. When you dp goes away you wake up one morning look around and go "wow, it's gone". I know. I've been there. You do notice the difference.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Sarah, is it an ABSOLUTELY clear case when you have recovered? I mean... is there NO DOUBT that THIS is your normal self again? As I have completely forgotten what it was like before, I cannot imagine what it must be like to turn back.

I mean...do you wake up and just live normally again? Have your emotions back? Go on like nothing has happened?

I really cannot imagine what it must be like. I have gotten so used to it that I cannot tell if anything has changed within the 7 months. I only know that something is still really wrong


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Not true. When you dp goes away you wake up one morning look around and go "wow, it's gone". I know. I've been there. You do notice the difference.


Maybe not true for you Sarah but it was for me. When you have better things to do than constantly concentrate and analyse your perceptions when they are not meant to be constantly analysed, you simply don't analyse them anymore and that helps the Dp/Dr to go away. I was so busy with other things and so tired of being self obsessed I woke up, the Dp/Dr had gone but I hadn't realised it had gone because I had better things to do than think about it or check for it. Sure I realised weeks later when it croseed my mind. That is what it was like for me and just because it didn't happen that way for you doesn't mean my account is not true.


----------

